# I found the last big flock..who wants em??



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Internet scouters...:lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Do you suppose they respond well to a Wonderbread setup?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

the sad thing about this is that if it was true i still wouldn't have the time or money to hunt em


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well looks like I will have to add some basketball hoops to next year's spread. It never ends! :eyeroll:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Well looks like I will have to add some basketball hoops to next year's spread. It never ends! :eyeroll:


 :rollin:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I hear they respond equally to bread and or fast food wrappers.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

JGAT can I join the prostaff?? 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Now we need to decide if this would fall under fair chase or unfair chase?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

holy sh*t. i think we need to take a trip


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

This is perfect, i've always wanted to hunt geese with my blowdart gun... guess i'll be headin out in the morning! :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

whitehorse, what time you heading out, im coming with.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I can't wait until the lesser Canada's start flocking to cities. 8)


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

ITS PERFECT!!! WE CAN SET UP THE DECOYS IN THE FEILD AND HIDE IN THE JUNGLE GYM!!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Are those considered a nuisance? Might have to buy a extended barrel so we dont wake the neighbors!!! :lol:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

That is SICK!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Shux check this one out!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

And here is yet another! This is insane!!






Should be easy to get some snow goose sounds in this kind of enviroment. Just have to block out the traffic in the back ground.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Another:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You guessed it more:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dam these geese love the soccer and football fields:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

The Perfect Spread:

People in no camo

Basketball court up wind

Soccer goals down wind

and buildings on the wings to keep em from swinging outside the landin zone


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It would be so fun to play on the jungle gym and shoot guns at the same time. Or even shoot hoops or swing or play on the slides.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Have some one put a camo jacket on and they would be out of there in no time!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Damn.....they are turning into City Park Canadas. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Shows you how snows will act when they don't get jumped.

WHOOMMMPPPP THERE IT ISSSSSSS!!! :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Leo,Leo,the dog jumped them twice.Its just not a roost.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hahaha that dog was pretty funny. Put a lab in that situation and I bet it would not come back empty handed.

I would love to be in one of those places to be that close. Seems to be a lot more video clips of them birds landing in the sport fields like that. Imagine the mass banding they could do right there.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That is nuckin futs!

Thanks Erik


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Who would have ever thought. :idiot:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its just like Fergus Falls but with white geese. The Canadian geese chill on their practice field uke: that would be really gross to get a mouth full of that shat.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Reminds me of my Granddad. He only come to town about once a year too. 

Or is this a contingent of urban snows?

Dan


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you imagine the amount of shiat fell on those people!!!


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I saw very few to no blues in there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No Blues......video in BC.......Pacific Flyway.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

why cant they ever land in my yard like that
:sniper:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's unreal!


----------

